# Marshall 11" logo drill template



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

In affixing a Marshall logo to my recently acquired Veterans Guitar Cabinets 112 cab (highly recommended BTW) and after unsuccessfully scouring the net for a jig/template to drill the holes in the baffle for the logo's installation pegs, I made my own.
It's not particularly bling bling but it works and it's free.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I do this all the time when I have holes to drill or voids to fill. Like they say, necessity is the mother of invention...


----------

